# Need some advice..



## sayshaa

I posted this message in a couple of other forums but finding it hard to get a response (or maybe I'm just really impatient :blush:) so maybe somebody here might have some advice?

I've been on the pill (Microlite) for about 4 and a half years, taken it religiously and have never missed a single one, until recently..

I began my 7 day break after taking the last pill in the pack on March 30th night (Friday), had my "period" for 3/4 days, all fine. I always have a reminder set on my phone to remind me to start taking the pill again after my break. So my reminder went off on April 8th (Sunday).. didn't question it, and started taking the pill again. A few days later I realised I had actually had an 8 day break from the pill. The last pill from my pack was missing (should have taken it Saturday 31st March) and I didn't question it, because I'd the pack was empty on Friday. I've no idea where this missing pill even went, I've never needed to double up on a pill or anything like that!

OH and I dtd on the Saturday night that I missed my pill (31st March), and I'm thinking now that I could have ovulated around then seeing as the 7 day break was extended. I guess it's probably unlikely that I'd feel anything right now if I was pregnant, but I've felt really odd..
So assuming I may have ovulated, I'd be about 7/8 dpo... I think? I've had cramps that feel exactly like AF since about 4 dpo, which has never happened to me this early. I genuinely keep going to the bathroom to see has my period arrived, despite the fact that I'm still taking my pill. TMI sorry but I've had thrush and gassiness since 3/4 dpo. Maybe it's all in my head, can you even feel anything this early? Saying that though, I felt all these symptoms before I'd even realised there was a possibility I'd o'd.

Am I mad? Could I really experience any symptoms this early? Is it likely that I ovulated? And when would make sense to take a test just to be sure, seen as my "period" isn't due for more than two weeks. Obviously, we weren't trying, but we've been broody as hell for a while so it wouldn't be unwelcome either. Just confused right now! :shrug:


----------



## brenn09

I haven't really any advice, but I didn't want to read and run!

It's unlikely that you ovulated, having only missed one pill.. usually, one becomes pregnant while on the pill after missing several pills in one month. However, the only way to know for sure if a pregnancy test. If you believe you ovulated that night, wait until 14-15 dpo and a test should be accurate.

On a more personal note, I forgot to take one pill on Friday, starting cramping Saturday morning after taking Saturday's pill and I've started spotting. Not taking that one pill caused me to start cramping, too! I hope this works out the way you would like it to.. I know I would be ecstatic, even if our pregnancy was unplanned. Good luck!!


----------



## sayshaa

To be honest, we'd probably be thrilled. But don't want to allow myself to think about it too much.. Don't know how I'll wait a whole week. The main reason I thought I might have ovulated was because I had an extra pill free day during the 7 day break, which people say is the most risky time, and these cramps are completely out of the ordinary for me, normally only get cramps 2 or so days before my period. Thanks for your advice :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Ha! I was just saying on another thread that female bodies are ridiculously complicated! :dohh: I'm afraid I don't have any knowledgeable advice but also didn't want to read and run. It sounds like you're not pregnant since you missed the pill but immediately had AF. However, maybe you're ovulating now and that's why you're feeling crampy? If you're not sure, it's best to take a pregnancy test as Brenn suggested. :flower:


----------



## sayshaa

I realised that I wrote those dates wrong.. Basically, to make it short & sweet (and understandable!) I had an 8 day pill break instead of 7, and I dtd on the 8th day of the break. That was 8 days ago, been feeling off and getting symptoms I've never had on/ off the pill (strong af cramps/ thrush/ gas) since about 5 days ago. But not sure if it's possible to feel anything this early. And symptoms not in my head because I noticed them before the possibility of pregnancy entered my mind. Totally agree, our bodies are faaaaaar too complicated. When we're pregnant we should get some glaring symptom, like, I don't know, our eyes change colour!? lol


----------



## BabyBean14

sayshaa said:


> I realised that I wrote those dates wrong.. Basically, to make it short & sweet (and understandable!) I had an 8 day pill break instead of 7, and I dtd on the 8th day of the break. That was 8 days ago, been feeling off and getting symptoms I've never had on/ off the pill (strong af cramps/ thrush/ gas) since about 5 days ago. But not sure if it's possible to feel anything this early. And symptoms not in my head because I noticed them before the possibility of pregnancy entered my mind. Totally agree, our bodies are faaaaaar too complicated. When we're pregnant we should get some glaring symptom, like, I don't know, our eyes change colour!? lol

Eyes changing colour! LOL! :rofl: Maybe our tummies could start glowing in the dark? :haha: 

Now that you've explained it again, I understand why you're worried. I'm afraid I don't know if these are pregnancy signs or not. :shrug: I'm still quite new to all of this! But considering these symptoms are very unusual for you, it's not unreasonable to think you're in an unintentional TWW in my opinion. If you test negative, it would be a good idea to check in with your doctor if the symptoms haven't cleared up.


----------



## x Zaly x

I dont really know but i guess anything is possible? have you took a test to be on the safe side? My period is also four days late now, but im trying not to think about it because the more i dwell on it the longer it will take to come lol x


----------



## sayshaa

Thanks for the advice :) Took a test to be safe, but kind of pointless I guess since it's so early. It was negative anyway. I think I'm just paranoid at this stage and overthinking it. My period will probably arrive like clockwork in a couple of weeks.
@Zaly, it's so irritating how stressing can delay periods. Hope it works out for you :) x


----------



## goddess25

Hope your AF shows up soon. Its difficult when it doesn't show up for some unexplainable reason.


----------

